# CONO TS/Hurricane Gordon?



## Fan_Trains (Sep 4, 2018)

has there any mention of the cono on the TS/Hurricane Gordon service modifications?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2018)

All I have heard about is the SL and Crescent. I have heard nothing about the CONO yet.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 5, 2018)

Amtrak.com is not showing anything about the CONO being affected by Gordon. So it seems like at this point in time, the Sunset and Crescent are the only affected routes.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2018)

That statement makes no sense at all.

How is the SL affected if it came ashore in AL/MS - many, many miles EAST of the easternmost of where the SL goes?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 5, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> That statement makes no sense at all.
> 
> How is the SL affected if it came ashore in AL/MS - many, many miles EAST of the easternmost of where the SL goes?


Huh?


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> That statement makes no sense at all.
> 
> How is the SL affected if it came ashore in AL/MS - many, many miles EAST of the easternmost of where the SL goes?


I guess you might have to argue that one with BNSF



assuming of course that you are not talking of the Sunset coming ashore


----------

